# Springsun, China.



## ger1927 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all, Im about to purchase a DTG Printer {DFP-08FZ} Ink's, Heat Press and Sprayer package from Springsun Technology CO LTD in Chengdu, China.
Ive been very happy with the information and T Shirt examples supplied by the company.
Im based in Australia, has any one got any final advice on this purchase before I go ahead with the payments?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I wish you luck Geoff. To be honest, I think you're a brave fellar and I hope you've done your research.

I notice you've made just 19 posts on the forum which seems to indicate to me that you need to do some more reading and posting.

Personally, I've never heard of this printer and I do try to read most posts in the DTG section. I've also not read any success stories of people buying unknown Chinese DTG printers!! In fact, it's nearly always tales of woe. After paying their money, receiving the printer, there ends the communication with the supplier.

DTG printers require a support structure and cheap providers simply can't be expected to provide it.

Read, read, read and read more before you part with your cash.

John


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with John. ..I think this would be a purchase you will likely regret.there is no USA or EU phone number for support. Read the English text on there web site and you will get a glimpse of the language issues you well likely encounter


----------



## designtec (Feb 10, 2008)

*Do not buy from Springsun!!
*I bought a A2 t-shirt printer for them almost 3 years ago.
It jammed and blew a circuit board and motor the first time I tried to use it. I wasted a full year trying to get parts from them which they did send a couple useless used parts. After chasing them and wasting my time i decided to let it sit and collect dust since then!


----------



## yapfw (Dec 12, 2012)

How long did you use the printer before it jammed and the circuit board blew??

Oh you blew it the first time you used it. Sorry. Didnt read careful enough


----------



## DanishDesigns (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't ! I bought a printer from Jason & Shirley. Yes, Jason seems to know what he is talking about, but the printer didn't work and the after sale was non-existent. Here is what they don't tell you:

- You can't print directly from photoshop, illustrator or any other standard software.
- Printer only works with their own rip-software.
- Rip software only works with a USB dongle
- Printer only connects with a pc through a USB port, so you need two dedicated ports on your pc to print. 
- When you have an issue with the printer they send you instructions and videos with screen shots in Chineese ! Impossible to figure out what is what since layout is not the same as in English.
- No warranty on the product. If it doesnt' work, like mine, you have to pay.
- Shirley and Jason are sales reps. They are nice until they receive the money, after that they have zero incentive to help you, no matter what problem you have.

If you still want a printer, you are wellcome to buy mine. It never worked, allways stuck in "Remove Paper" setting.


----------

